# Average Cost in Setting Up A Vivarium



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

There are all sorts of vivariums displayed on this site. But, how much do they cost? Sure, there's GOING to be a difference in price between a 10 gal and a 200 gal, but, lets get an average. How much do YOU spend setting up a vivarium?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the more experienced you become, the more money you will end up spending to set up the tank to be "just perferct".


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

*Under $25?*

Okay, I'd like to know what people are doing to build a viv under $25. Given:

10 Gal Tank $9
Glass lid $10
Dried moss $3
Light?

I get a minimum of $23 without a light. Pray, do tell, how did the two of you on the survey do it for < $25?

Inquiring minds are dying to know.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I think some people have alot of left overs to build a tank under 25, or they're very resourcefull. 

My last 20g cose me the tank, the gravel and the soil, and say one shop light. 

Tank: 20

Soil (2.2cuft peat moss): 6

Gravel: 3

Shop light w lights: 15. 

That's around 50. The top I made with salvaged window glass and packing tape as a hinge. Wood and moss was all found. Plants came from other tanks. But usually I blow at least 100 bills on a tank. Most of that comes from things like silicone, great stuff, misting parts, and other construction supplies.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

defaced said:


> I think some people have alot of left overs to build a tank under 25, or they're very resourcefull.


I agree that using old window glass for the lid and not counting it is reasonable but if one buys a 20 lb bag of LECA, a coco brick, silicone, Great Stuff, etc to build more than one viv and doesn't prorate the cost, it would be very misleading to the novice.

My message to the beginner would be, "Son, ya ain't gonna a build a viv for twenty five bucks unless you buy a 10 gallon tank with glass lid, throw a handful of sphagnum moss in and put it on your window sill."


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Exo-Terra (12x12x16) ---> 45 dollars
fernroot panels ---> 12 dollars
heating cable 25W ---> 20 dollars
thermostat (basic model) ---> 25 dollars
different substrat ---> 10 dollars
sprayer (Vivaria model) ---> 20 dollars
lighting system ---> around 25 dollars per tank
plants and roots ---> 20 dollars

total: 177 dollars ... still missing the frogs :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

My last tanks stats

Tank-80
LECA-5
Substrat-3
Expandible foam-30
Silicone-35
wood/vines-15
Plants-30
Rain system(running two tanks)-170
Heat mat-30
lighting-40
Other-10

Total - 413


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

55 gallon tank with stand included --- $150
3 bags of gravel --- $9
2 bags of leca --- $33.98
Zoo med canister filter --- $57
Aqua lite cooling fan --- $28.99
48" sunglow bulb --- $12.99
Decorative rocks --- $9
Exo Terra River Bed Sand --- $12
Glass Top --- $31.98
Thermometer/Humidity meter --- $4
Exo-terra caves --- $12
Soil --- $10
Plants --- $200

Seeing your frogs happy ---- $Priceless


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I didn't expect ANY to be 25 or under... that's just crazy...


----------

